# Why join a FISHING club/group? for CARP



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Want to be part of a group of anglers, yea we all want to join in fun fishing? I know many like to fish with others, go on fishing trips to new waters, learn new techniques, ect. How many of you PAY to be part of such group? I used too...but ive learned better.
Do you get any one on one time bankside to show ya how its done?
How many have drove a few hours only to catch a few fish(nothing big) and have done this MANY times.....wouldnt it get a little old not catching a few nice one??? Doesnt sound like a fun time to me..do you pay to be part of that GROUP?? Heck do you get anything.....?


If so please give me a shout via PM and i'll help, i know of a nice FREE group that enjoys not only camping, catching some nice ones, exploring new waters...but also helping to teach others and showing them on the water...rather than in some telling them via internet. A group of guys that have a ton of knowlege , for many species, have lots of fish of all sizes under thier belt...including some very large ones...and its a FREE fishing group of Ohio anglers just getting together...catching some good ole carp

WHY PAY TO BE A MEMBER OF ANY FISHING GROUP, UNLESS THERES MONEY TO BE EARNED......if you have to pay, ITS NOT WORTH IT.

Look at the OGF..its FREE..and its a first class group..i recommend this forum to every new angler i meet...plenty of great anglers here to meet....tons of knowlege

I know REAL anglers that know the species....and have the catch rates to prove it.(not someone that tells ya information thats was told to them, and so on)...free group......no pay! time to move from the computer to the water and apply some skills...


See ya bank side ,

Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Wish there were some rivers in my area to fish...  
I just don't have the time or cash to swing down your way... 
I do have some nice lakes to fish in my area  
The couple times I have stopped by a CAG event I had to walk around and ask questions and then I got some good info but it seems that having to spread out to fish puts a damper on much small talk... I'd like to see a time frame where the poles have to be pulled like 3 times a day to put the feedbag on and that would allow time to BS with everyone... These guys are even semi serious during the non-events LOL
I love talking to Pete or I think his name is Pete but man that guy won't stop talking about carp fishing and shared every little crumb of info he had every time I talked to him... Miso talked my ear off too and I love talking with him he shared allot of carp fishing info... Mark (steelhead1) also has helped me allot and shares very willingly his style and techniques and why he fishes a certain way... I look forward to fishing with him again...
I really need to hit an event and stay all day... Prob will when I get enopugh euro gear together cause I know its tuff to catch without it and I have fished side by side with some that have it and I can't compete just ask steelhead1 (Mark) he smoked me and it was the euro gear that did it LOL...
I need to hit some rivers too with the OCC and learn their methods too because pictures don't lie and they catch some quality fish from the rivers...

I'll be hitting Pymatuning next week and hope to catch a few pigs there like last spring but the summer bite is tuff there or at least it was last Aug... In the spring its awesome with some real nice uppper teens and 20 something fish to be had... We'll see how it pans out next week...

Onething I don't think is right is taking away someones record without some kind of explanation... any would do as long as there is one because that would take away any doubts one way or the other as to the question WHY?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I see that good old Scott threatened Tpet ( Shawn ) with violence. I believe this is taking this argument a step farther. And Clyde chooses to pm me with nasty talk also .. Bottom line is this. I will contact the owners of this site to ask them one last time to put their troubled members on a leash. As previous owner of this site, I am privy to alot of inside information .I am sick and tired of all this bickering and now Scott threatens a man that has done nothing but good things for anglers in this state. Games over guys. And so is your BS . You all want to see the true colors of these two ( Clyde & Scott ) well, just stick around ........ This is the last time I'm addressing any issue with these two on an open forums. I will contact the owners of this site for one last attempt to resolve these issues. I will appreciate it Clyde and Scott if you will please quit the childish talk and hollow threats. Enough Said. Rick


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

For your infomation , Scott was sent the reason as to why his record was taken down. He agreed to this and he knows it . Anybody that acts like Scott does to people of an organization deserves everything in return. Rick


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Clyde , i have had GREAT times at the events talking with the other carpers,they are an awsome bunch on anglers, but i understand what your saying...the goal at them is to catch fish..not really teach tactics, rigs, baits, ect.

If you come to the OCC event this fall...i will make sure to spend time personally with you and ANYONE that attends that has questions...

We are in the works for some bankside workshops to show ALL the gear we use, all the techniques from feature finding, baiting, rigs, casting..everything. If we dont hold one up in your area..i'll come up and give you and anyone else up your way a full day on the bank...then we can apply them on the water right there....instead of a classroom!!!

Im extending this to EVERYONE interesting in carping...not just guys wanting to learn EURO style, but anyone interested in catching one of Ohio's biggest fish species. I can show ya from the very basic using your own gear..to full blown EURO style gear..your choice!

Thanks for the great reply Clyde....hope more get interested in some fun too.


Scott


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

quote
If you come to the OCC event this fall...i will make sure to spend time personally with you and ANYONE that attends that has questions...

boy would that be a treat 

you and me sharing personal time on the bank
you wouldnt try to steal my rods and such would ya 
or make me have to sit and listen for hours on end what a great guy you are and how you have mostest-bestest-expensivest--knowledgablest(is that a word) guy on the earth 

i find it hilarious that anybody pays any attention to your babble at all.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

that's exactly what I and ALL the OGF members i have met think!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Not to stir the pot, but I thought Scott asked to withdraw his record back in April, 4-14-05 to be exact, post #51


> Just to let everyone know, I contacted Dave Moran of CAG and ask that he cancel my 3 yr membership to CAG and *ive sent message via PM to Scott O. on the CAG forum that i want to with draw my 36 lber. from being added to the CAG records.*


I'm not making this up. 
Here's the link, click here. 
Just for the record, I'm not piling on anyone, I just recalled that thread from the spring when he asked to have his record removed. Now I see in the signature this...


> "Big Fish Hustler !"
> OCC, CAG & OGF Ohio carp record holder!!! 36 lbs.
> 
> "I dont care what strings you pulled...i have full right to the CAG Ohio record and you guys(you know who im talking to) know it. I guess if you cant catch one bigger, you just have mine taken down....lmao!"
> I have NOTHING against CAG or the members of CAG OHIO..just the leader!


Doesn't matter to me, but say what you mean & mean what you say. If you change your mind (which I do all the time) then admit to it. 
Don't pee on my leg & tell me it's raining....


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I didn't and don't know why the fish was pulled that is why I asked...
catking should go ahead and post any PM that I have sent that has any


> nasty talk


 in it...
I am calling your hand dude... I have several from you that go way beyond nasty that I can and will post if you want...

I like to have fun and catch fish and talk fishing and I don't care who it is with... I don't have a problem fishing with anyone on this site or not... I don't like to be dragged into anyones games either just want to learn where I can and share if I can.. Simple as that...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This whole post is nothing more than a pissing contest and should be pulled.
Don't need this **** on the site. Take your bitchin. complaints, self serving horn blowing, and accusations somewhere else.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree shortdrift!


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

give em hell shortdrift, grown ass men bitchin about FISH!!! come on now its only a fish, boohoo cry me river if ya dont like each other shut up and stop polluting a great site with your mindless prepubesent bs


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Clyde don't feel bad man. I like to call it the "Hollar Curse" LOL!! If you associate with Scott, fish with Scott, or even talk decent about Scott you are cursed by the OGF God's. I have never talked bad about anyone, I have never bad mouthed CAG, and I have been good to share some info every now and again but because I fish with Scott I have been blacklisted. I make suggestions, they get shot down. I post how many fish I catch in a trip and its taken as a lie if I don't have a pic of every single fish. Because I don't think a 5 lb carp is a nice catch I am a snob. Because I spend a little money on my fishing stuff people take that as me thinking I am better than them. I used to share info all the time, offer to take guys out fishing to some good spots, even help with where to find good deals or help people out with techniques. That has all gone away because a few people wanna destroy your reputation because they don''t like who you associate with. I graduated high school a while ago and I thought the days of "who you are is represented by who you hang out with" were over. In my opinion a few of these old guys need to grow up a little bit and not be so scared to learn a few things from the young pups. With age comes wisdom but sometimes also bitterness!!

Jake


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

ENOUGH people, take this elsewhere!!!!!!!!

And if someone starts this thread back up elsewhere, you are looking at a ban from OGF. LET IT GO.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that's two yes votes,so it's done.and let me reflect shortdift's thoughts.
the major pklayers in this game need to keep it off the open forums as they've been requested to do in the past.
and no,i'm not playing favorites,because it would be a tough choice right now  

thread closed.


----------

